# Ohio River at Marietta



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

A friend of mine is taking classes in Parkersburg for a couple hours one day a week and I will be takin him to his classes, I was wondering if there are any decent catfishing places in Marietta...Also is there anywhere to fish where the Muskingum dumps in? Thanks in advance...:G


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

just go up 60 to Devola. Turn left right before you do into Devola, and follow the river to Devol's dam. Good fishing for all kinds of fish. If you go to the other side of the dam you can fish alot more spots, but it is a little more driving. Just depends on how long your friends class is.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

You can fish behind the Lafayette Hotel at the Ohio and Muskingum on the Marietta side. You can also fish on the Levee beside the Lafayette Hotel, there is a public dock there also...You can fish on the West Side of the Muskingum River if you park at the School parking lot and walk over the bank...some people call it the Marietta Beach. There are a couple Parks that you can get access to the Muskingum River also at the Washington Co. Fairgrounds/Ball Fields there is a Public boat ramp and access. Or as Mr. Hall stated they do extremely well up at Devols Dam which is about 3 or 4 miles up the Muskingum River. Have Fun!!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Thanks fellas...I appreciate it! Being that its an hour and a half away I dont know much about the area...


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

MR. HALL!!!! Hey now, just cuz I"m a "Senior" member doesnt mean I'm a Mr. LOL!!!

My favorate thing to do is to go to Devols dam and throw a net for some shad. Then walk out into the water...not from the Marietta side, but from the opposite side. Then stuff your pocket full of the shad, so you dont have to keep walking to shore. If the water is down, you can walk around out there and find some little humps to stand on. You can really slay the channels, and by doing it that way you can let your bait stay down stream of you. One thing though...lol....when you start feeling something hitting your pants.....its probably the gar trying to get at your shad in your pocket!!! lol.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

fished there a couple weeks ago and got some flatties but havent been there recently


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Fished at Devols Dam Thursday. Caught 26 Channel Cats. Fished out of a boat right up next to the Dam. Using chicken liver. 

Good Luck!


----------

